
Roblox Hack Week 2019 – Luaujit - chc4
https://youtube.com/watch?v=vScM-nk5Avk
======
chc4
Background: Luau is the new Lua interpreter now used in production by Roblox
as a scripting engine in games. Design goals[0] from when they were first
starting the project, and current progress[1].

Once a year Roblox has a week were engineers hack out a feature prototype,
which doesn't usually go anywhere, but zeuxcg has a good track record of
turning them into full features.

0:
[https://gist.github.com/zeux/bb646a63c02ff2828117092036d2d17...](https://gist.github.com/zeux/bb646a63c02ff2828117092036d2d174)
1: [https://devforum.roblox.com/t/luau-progress-
recap/386376](https://devforum.roblox.com/t/luau-progress-recap/386376)

